# Rechargeable vs. Lithium Batteries



## debodun (Nov 9, 2016)

I am starting to have trouble finding lithium batteries in local stores (can't buy online - no "plastic"). They seem to be getting replace with rechargeable batteries. I wanted to know if the rechargers have as good power as the lithium.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Nov 10, 2016)

The only lithium-ion (L-ion) batteries that I've seen are for battery-powered weed eaters, lawn mowers, and power tools. I have several including a lawnmower and I really like them because they have so much power capacity in a small, lightweight size. Oh, I forgot about tablets, laptops and cellphones, they use L-ion batteries too but I don't know if they are replaceable.

For rechargeable batteries like AA, AAA, C, and D cells, I prefer Nickel-metal-hydride (Ni-MH) over rechargeable alkaline batteries because they have more power capacity and last longer in cameras, mice, etc.


----------

